# Easycap Video adapter with Audio



## Pine Pienaar (Aug 30, 2011)

I have purchased a easycap USB device, but cannot record videos.

The drivers installed correctly, because in device manager its states that it works properly.

However when I insert the USB device it gives me the following error

Device driver software was not successfully installed.

Details of error.
SM-USB007 Device unplugged
SMI Grabber device Ready to use.

I am running on Windows 7- 64bit


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see if the info here can help USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Microsoft Answers


----------

